# Legs too long?



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm new to snowboarding - just went for the first time yesterday.

Anyway, maybe it's just because I am a beginner and need to learn/build up skill, but it seems the bottom half of my legs are too long to be able to stand up with the board on without assistance. 

Is this totally crazy?

I've been trying to train myself at home, and I simply can't stand up from that position.

I'm 180cm, 73kg...that's 5'11" and 160, I think, and am a fairly sport person - swim daily and walk about 10km (6mi) each day, too.

Really can't understand why it is so impossible for me to stand up.

Any ideas...suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

bend your knees. You should stand straight up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

opielle said:


> I'm new to snowboarding - just went for the first time yesterday.
> 
> Anyway, maybe it's just because I am a beginner and need to learn/build up skill, but it seems the bottom half of my legs are too long to be able to stand up with the board on without assistance.
> 
> Is this totally crazy?


are you talking about standing up from a sitting position (over the the heel edge of your board which is in the snow)?

if so, you're not that crazy - if you're not on a downhill slope, that is a hard way to get up. instead of that, try flipping over so you're on your knees and hands with the toe-edge of your board in the snow. then you just have to push yourself up with your arms - much easier. does that make sense? give it a go...

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, I'm talking about standing up from a sitting position.

I can do it the flipped way without problem...unless you count trying to turn around from that position, but that's another issue...


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

ya i think its just that your a beginner i have noticed teaching lessons that a lot of kids have a hard time getting up. 
being athletic doesn't have much to do with snowboarding either actually i tend to see the most athletic and strong kids be kindof sketchy riders 
but just stick with it and before long you will get it and wonder why you couldnt before


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Weak core muscles? No clue. Just push yourself up with your arms and do a little sit up. If you can't get up that way, just roll over and stand up from your knees. It's actually easier that way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

LOL, your legs aren't too long silly, any shorter and they wouldn't even reach the ground:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

Really though, you just need practice. I found it crazy hard to stand up my first time on a board too.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Def not too tall. It's just going to take some getting used to. Try practicing it in your living room. Until you get you're heelside edge control down its going to be difficult.


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

It helps to grab on to your toe edge for a bit of leverage to get the movement going (don't keep your hand under your board! )


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

max_tm said:


> It helps to grab on to your toe edge for a bit of leverage to get the movement going (don't keep your hand under your board! )


When I do this I always end up falling forward onto my toes...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

practice on a skateboard son. it sounds to me like your just really uncomfortable on a board. skateboards are great because you get a basic feel that i think most people will agree definitely transfers over to snowboarding although its two completely different feels. and it gives you the safety factor of being able to take your feet off the board whenever you feel shaky or like your about to eat it.

I think anyone will agree, in the long run skating helps your snowboarding.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

dont worry about it unless im on an incline i can do it either. just flip over and get up from your knees


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

opielle said:


> When I do this I always end up falling forward onto my toes...


do you mean that your body passes all the way over your board so that you're on all-fours, with your toe-edge in the snow?

sounds like you just need to extend your knees sooner so that you're standing.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> do you mean that your body passes all the way over your board so that you're on all-fours, with your toe-edge in the snow?
> 
> sounds like you just need to extend your knees sooner so that you're standing.
> 
> alasdair


Yes, basically that's what happens.

I'll try extending the knees sooner, thanks!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> practice on a skateboard son. it sounds to me like your just really uncomfortable on a board. skateboards are great because you get a basic feel that i think most people will agree definitely transfers over to snowboarding although its two completely different feels. and it gives you the safety factor of being able to take your feet off the board whenever you feel shaky or like your about to eat it.


I'm not following. How does skating help someone stand up on a snowboard? You never have to stand up with a skate deck attached to your feet. You're already standing and just step on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

hahaha forget it, hes prbly high or somethin


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> practice on a skateboard son. it sounds to me like your just really uncomfortable on a board. skateboards are great because you get a basic feel that i think most people will agree definitely transfers over to snowboarding although its two completely different feels. and it gives you the safety factor of being able to take your feet off the board whenever you feel shaky or like your about to eat it.
> 
> I think anyone will agree, in the long run skating helps your snowboarding.



I bet nobody agrees. How the hell do you strap onto a skateboard and practice standing up?:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> I bet nobody agrees. How the hell do you strap onto a skateboard and practice standing up?:laugh:


duck tape your feet to the board??

anyway the standing up thing= practise...nothing more
how steeper the hill the easier it gets = 
trik tip if you want to stand up pull youreself up by taking
the arm of a friend of yourse.


----------

